# 93268 question



## abettiga (Jan 8, 2010)

This is a new service for our practice and I want to make sure I bill it correctly... In reading the description, I would think you have to wait for the device to be returned, and for the doctor's I & R before billing for the service- yes?  And then what date do you use- the day of interpretation or the day it is hooked up?


----------



## deeva456 (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes, you are correct. You have to wait until the device is returned and device has been scanned. The DOS billed is the date of the interpretation. Check with your local Medicare carrier's website and do a seach on holter monitors or event monitors. You may be able to find some billing information. Medicare retired the LCD on holters many years ago so you will not be able to find a current LCD for 93268.  

Our office recently researched this and found an article @ Palmettogba.com; they are our carrier for California.

Good luck, let me know if you need add'l help with your search.

Dolores, CCC-CPC


----------

